# Problem mit firefox 26 und dem java-Update



## Flachtyp (6. Januar 2014)

Hi !

Letztens(vor ca 1 Woche) wurde ich auf youtube andauernd unterbrochen mit der Meldung daß mein Java-Plugin veraltet sei. Weiter schauen war quasi UNMÖGLICH. 

ALSO ging ich darauf ein. Nachdem ich der Prozedur gefolgt war und auch drauf geachtet hatte daß sich nichts weiter installiert( DACHTE ich), startete ich alles neu und musste feststellen daß ich ein Programm namen "nationzoom" mit einer Suchleiste im Browser eingenistet hatte, welches auch anscheinend mal hier und da spontan irgendwelche sites aufmachte.

Na SUPER, hab ich mir gedacht und mir im Netz eine Anleitung gesucht wie man das wieder weg bekommt. Man muss mehrere kleine kostenlose Programme runterladen und durchlaufen lassen. Hat auch alles gut geklappt. Ich habe aber nicht schlecht gestaunt wie aufwändig das ist OO.


Tja, jetzt ging das HEUTE (ca 1 Woche danach) wieder so los, als ob anscheinend Java sich wieder erneuern muss. OK, da ich es nicht hinbekommen habe auf youtube IRGENDWAS anzugucken ohne gleich wieder diese beknackte update-Meldung zu kriegen bin ich wieder drauf eingegangen.

DIESMAL habe ich "custom" genommen und dann auch dieses kleine Häkchen bei "nationZoom" deaktiviert. Ich habe GENAUESTENS auf alle Haken geachtet und mich ÜBERALL von zusatz-Software fern gehalten.

UND JETZT ??? Habe ich eine "Snap-do-Suchleiste" mit allemöglichen Sch... in meinem Browser. Praktischer weise ist das nun auch meine Startseite(WTF ???). Ich habe offensichtlich auch irgendeine Version von "SpeedUpMyPC" und "MyPC Backup" installiert und selbst wärend ich hier schreibe hakt alles, als ob im Hintergrund noch 2-3 Programme laufen würden.

WAS soll das ??? Wie verhindere ich sowas ? Mit meiner alten Version von FireFox hatte ich mit sowas nie Problem , aber nun mit 26.0 andauernd. 
Was kann ich jetzt machen ???


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Januar 2014)

Seit wann arbeitet yt mit Java? Das ist doch alles HTML5 oder Flash.

Woher hast du denn deine Java-Installation her? Hab erst am Freitag das Java-Update bei meinem Onkel installiert. Da wurde mir "nur" die Ask.com-Toolbar angeboten, welche ich natürlich abgewählt habe.

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## Flachtyp (6. Januar 2014)

Wenn YT nichts mit java zu tun hat, wie kann ich denn dann diese Unterbrechungen abstellen ?


----------



## Saji (6. Januar 2014)

Wenn überhaupt, dann Java NUR von http://www.java.com/de/download/ runterladen. Alles andere kann Malware sein. Und wie Kapitän Fischstäbchen schon sagte, YT hat mit Java nichts am Hut. Für mich klingt das so als hättest du dir bereits irgendwas eingefangen das dir diese Meldung immer wieder vorgesetzt wird. Lass mal deine Antiviren-Tools durchlaufen.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. Januar 2014)

also ne gute Freundin hat mir 2.Weihnachtstag auch ihren Rechner in die Hände gegeben: "Du, da ist im Web plötzlich alles ganz langsam und hab da jetzt auch ne neue Suchmaske drin und so, schaust Du mal bitte"
auch bei ihr war es Nationzoom und auch sie hat´s über YT oder f bekommen

Nationzoom mal bei Google eingeben und feststellen, was das für eine "kräftige" Malware ist - hab ganz schön lange gebraucht diesen Mist bei ihr wegzuhauen 

dann mal viel Spaß und besonders GEDULD an den TE


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Januar 2014)

Java sollte man sowieso im Browser deaktivieren, ist sowieso nur ein Sicherheitsrisiko, geht über Systemsteuerung/Java
Ansonsten hört sich dass nach übler Malware an und da das öfter auftritt würde ich Windows neuinstallieren, oder zumidnest eine Boot CD eines namhaften Antiviren-Software-Vertreter durchlaufen lassen (bspw. GData).


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2014)

Schau mal, ob AdwareCleaner oder Malewarebytes das entfernen kann.


----------



## Grushdak (6. Januar 2014)

Blut schrieb:


> Java sollte man sowieso im Browser deaktivieren,


Wird Java aber nicht bei vielen Seiten erforderlich, weil sonst manches gar nicht erst funktioniert?
Ich meine, es schon öfters erlebt zu haben, daß ein Meldung kam: Bitte Java aktivieren (oder so ähnlich).

Eben nachgelesen:
Java ist erforderlich bei Seiten die z.B. JavaScript, Java Applets und anderes erfordern.

Somit ist ein komplettes deaktivieren von Java nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen - auß es kommt halt immer ein PopUp zum temporären Aktivieren.
Oder kann ich z.B. im Firefox Java deaktivieren, weil ja das Javaplugin etwa dennoch läuft?

*grad die Übersicht verloren*


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Januar 2014)

Java und JavaScript haben nicht wirklich was miteinander zu tun. Solange nicht irgendwelche Applets genutzt werden braucht man kein Java im Internet. >95% der User werden es nicht benötigen.

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2014)

Ich hab Java deaktiviert und bin bisher noch kein einziges Mal über eine Seite gestolpert, welche es gebraucht hätte.
Weiß auch nicht wirklich, ob Java im Web jetzt so wahnsinnig verbreitet ist.

Javascript hingegen, was mit Java rein garnichts zu tun hat, brauchst du praktisch auf jeder Seite. Ohne Javascript kein dynamischer Content.
Unsere Seiten wären ohne Javascript garnicht lauffähig.  Aber gut, dass ist auch Custom-Software, da kann man sich das erlauben.

Geht Buffed ohne Javascript?  Noch garnicht versucht.^^


----------



## Grushdak (7. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Infos. 

*ps.*
Habe vorhin mal bei noscript buffed und die unterlinks verboten.
Buffed ging dennoch einwandfrei - nur das das Profil-Kontextmenue schon aufgeklappt und grau hinterlegt war.

*pps.*
Und ich dachte immer jave fast= javascript ...
... daß Java das Hauptprogramm und Javascript nur die zugehörige Applikation für den jeweiligen Browser sei ...


----------



## Fusie (7. Januar 2014)

NoScript wurde ja schon erwähnt, dazu sollte man noch Adblock Plus packen, mit den FireFox Addons fängt man schon eine Menge Müll direkt vorm Start ab - bestimmten Seiten kann man ja dann immer noch per Hand Genehmigungen erteilen, aber auch da sollte man sich die Ausnahmen von Zeit zu Zeit immer mal wieder vornehmen und kontrollieren.

Im Moment auch sehr beliebt, diese Inkasso eMails mit verseuchten Anhängen, also auch da sollte man die Augen offen halten und vor allem irgendwelche Anhänge nicht einfach öffnen...


----------



## Klos1 (7. Januar 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos.
> 
> *ps.*
> Habe vorhin mal bei noscript buffed und die unterlinks verboten.
> ...



Ne, beide haben rein garnichts miteinander zu tun. Das suggeriert anscheinend nur die Namensgebung. Java ist ne objectorientierte Hochsprache,
die im Web-Bereich wohl eher für den Server-seitigen Code auftaucht.
Außerdem ist es eine Compilersprache, welche zu Byte-Code kompiliert und dann zur Laufzeit von einer virtuellen Maschine in den entgültigen
Maschinencode gewandelt und ausgeführt wird. Java kannst du mit C# vergleichen, weil das auch ne managed Sprache mit gleichen Konzept dahinter ist.

Javascript ist ne Skriptsprache, die clientseitig vom Browser interpretiert und ausgeführt wird. Sie wird inzwischen aber auch immer mehr für andere Zwecke eingesetzt. 
Von der Syntax her gibt es hier und da Ähnlichkeiten, aber rein von der Programmierung als auch vom generellen Konzept unterscheiden sie sich gravierend.
Ursprünglich war es einfach nur ne Sprache für den Browser, um dynamischen Web-Content anbieten zu können, da HTML ja eigentlich einst mal einzig für die Formatierung
von statischen Web-Content angedacht war. Mit Javascript kam dann zum ersten mal etwas Bewegung rein. Java war schon immer sehr viel mehr als das. Es wurde für rein clientbasierte Anwendungen für Windows oder Linux, für Prozesse, im Backend-Bereich für Webanwendungen, Spiele und vieles mehr verwendet. Und nun ist es auch die Sprache im Android-Bereich.

@Buffed und kein Javascript:
Wundert mich, dass die Seite ohne funzt. Zam scheint doch nicht so faul zu sein.


----------



## Flachtyp (7. Januar 2014)

JETZT sagt er ich soll meinen Flashplayer aktualisieren. Die Seite macht nahezu den gleichen Eindruck....

www . adobeupdate2014 . com

Kann man der site trauen ? Warum kann ich immer schauen und nach einer gewissen Zeit kommt immer so eine Meldung ??? Und falls das gar nichts mit dem player zu tun hat, WIE kriege ich dann diese Aufforderungen weg ? Ich KANN doch prinzipiell alles gucken.

Java IST in meinem Firefox auch deaktiviert.


----------



## Saji (7. Januar 2014)

Nein, kann man nicht trauen; nur www.adobe.com bzw. http://get.adobe.com/de/flashplayer/ , alles andere ist eine Virenschleuder (Achtung, verallgemeinert!). Scheinbar hast du dir mit deinem System schon irgendwas eingefangen das du immer so lustige Popups bekommt. Und bitte poste keine anklickbaren Links zu dubiosen Seiten. Wir wollen ja nicht das sich noch andere User Malware einfangen.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Januar 2014)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> JETZT sagt er ich soll meinen Flashplayer aktualisieren. Die Seite macht nahezu den gleichen Eindruck....
> 
> www . adobeupdate2014 . com
> 
> ...



Du hast 100 Pro schon was drauf. Hast du schon Malewarebytes und den Adware-Cleaner ausgeführt?
Das hier könnte auch helfen:

http://filepony.de/d...ortcut_cleaner/

Ich würde dir außerdem empfehlen, dich im Forum "Trojanerboard" anzumelden. Die können dir helfen.
Bei allem, was du hier schreibst, bist du zu 100% kontaminiert.


----------



## Flachtyp (8. Januar 2014)

Also "Malwarebytes Anti-Malware" ist gestern gerade nochmals durchgelaufen und hat nichts gefunden. Allerdings nur auf "C". Ich lasse es jetzt mal alle Partitionen durchsuchen und melde mich dann nochmals..............


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (9. Januar 2014)

also Adware-Dingens findet es auch nicht, wie schon geschrieben
genauso hab ich Dir schon eine Seite vorher den Tip gegeben zu googlen, weil es verschieden Schritte gibt die Du machen musst um es ganz loszuwerden

aber anscheinend werden meine Posts nicht gelesen, sonst würde Blut-und-Donner 3 Stunden nach meinem Post nicht auch erst die Vermutung bzgl. Malware äusssern... 

wie gesagt: war ne Sauarbeit, hab so an die 3-4 Stunden gebraucht bis der Rechner meiner Bekannten wieder "frei" war und auch noch ist

achso, einen Tip noch hinzu, den ich nicht über Google gefunden hab, sondern der bei diversen Viren/Malware/Trojanern schon mal hilft und auch hier helfen könnte (bei ihr hilft´s) :
einfach statt dem Ff26 nen älteren Ff drauf (bei mir ist´s sogar der 13.0.1 und alle Seiten funktionieren!)

bin dann mal im Bett (doofe Nachtschicht gehabt)


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2014)

Naja wenn man seine Updates von solch seltsamen Seiten bezieht brauch man sich auch nicht wundern. Man klickt halt nicht auf´s erst beste PopUp sondern sucht sich einfach schnell die offizielle Seite raus, dauert in der Regel ungefähr 2-3 Sekunden. 


Für die Zukunft würde ich, wie schon erwähnt, NoScript wärmstens empfehlen.. Kommt man eigentlich gar nich dran vorbei meiner Meinung nach...



Flachtyp schrieb:


> Also "Malwarebytes Anti-Malware" ist gestern gerade nochmals durchgelaufen und hat nichts gefunden. Allerdings nur auf "C". Ich lasse es jetzt mal alle Partitionen durchsuchen und melde mich dann nochmals..............



Würde den AdwCleaner auch nochmal drüber laufen lassen wenn MWB schon nichts findet, doppelt gemoppelt und so...

http://www.chip.de/d...r_58118522.html


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Januar 2014)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> (...)
> aber anscheinend werden meine Posts nicht gelesen, sonst würde Blut-und-Donner 3 Stunden nach meinem Post nicht auch erst die Vermutung bzgl. Malware äusssern...
> 
> (...)
> ...



Das war quasi zur Unterstützung deiner Vermutung, da ich der selben Meinung bin. Hab das ganze dann noch mit ein paar Tipps meinerseits ausgeschmückt.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (10. Januar 2014)

Blut schrieb:


> Das war quasi zur Unterstützung deiner Vermutung, da ich der selben Meinung bin. Hab das ganze dann noch mit ein paar Tipps meinerseits ausgeschmückt.



aso, dann SORRY!


----------



## Flachtyp (11. Januar 2014)

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten. 

Also ich habe mal alles durchlaufen lassen was Ihr mir empfohlen habt. Im Moment scheint wieder alles in Ordnung zu sein, aber nen älteren Firefox zu nehmen hatte ich sowiesi schonmal in Betracht gezogen, weil ich damit eh zufriedener war. Welchen könntet Ihr da denn empfehlen ?

Den 13er ?


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Januar 2014)

UNFUG!
Der alte Firefox ist noch anfälliger für Malware, an deiner Stelle könnte ich meinen PC nicht mehr ruhigen Gewissens verwenden.
*Ich empfehle Windows neu aufzusetzen.*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Januar 2014)

Jup windows neuinstallation. WAs du nun an viren/malware/trojaner drauf hast, geht sicher auf keine kuhhaut mehr. liest du überhaupt die posts? da stand sogar schon wie du dein system von hand bereiningen kannst wenn die scanner es nicht schaffen.
Wird der meiste mist da nich sogar von nem normalen antivir beim download gefunden?


du brauchts kein java, das ist nur noch für business interessant. firefox deaktiviert es nciht ohne grund von sich aus pauschal.

@all: wenn man java braucht, ladet es von oracle (business) statt java.com, da gibts auch keine ask toolbar:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre7-downloads-1880261.html
("jdk" bei google eingeben, java re runterladen)


----------

